# Motofen



## doncoyote (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if or when Motofen will be available commercially?Is Valeant going to produce, I'm told its on back order.


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

doncoyote-I talked to a representative from Valeant this week and was told that Motofen would be available in May. How reliable this info is unclear. She seemed very certain that her information was valid. Here's hoping-Senior


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Wow, that's fantastic news! I thought it was December - and then questionable at that. Thanks for the update.


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

Since I posted the info on motofen and the anticipation of it being available in May I saw my Gastro doc and told him what I was told by Valeant. He contacted somebody at Valeant who said that they were definitely going to produce Motofen but no date has been establised as to its availability except that it will be in 2009. The representative from Valeant told me that they are receiving many calls regarding Motofen. I'm disappointed that the May date that I was told doesn't seem to be accurate. Actually to say that I'm disappointed in a tremendous understatement. I'll just keep hoping and praying that it will be on the market sooner than later.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Either way, these updates are very important to us. Thank you.


----------



## doncoyote (Jan 12, 2009)

I knew it was too good to be true. Valeant keeps jerking us around!


----------



## Floydian71 (May 17, 2007)

This is awesome news. Motofen was my magic bullet. I'll be glad to see it back.


----------



## Dwaskey (Apr 13, 2009)

doncoyote said:


> Does anyone know if or when Motofen will be available commercially?Is Valeant going to produce, I'm told its on back order.


I have several items to note: Westward Pharmaceuticals claims *they have* the drug in-house. They will not release to the public, however, for obvious reasons. Their number is 732-542-1191 EasternValeant Pharm is the company from whom my CVS would order their stock from - and Valeant is saying "No" right now to having the ability to get the drug. Just short of putting the two companies on a Conference Call, I don't know what else to do!My CVS used to get it every month for me...but they are not very helpful nor friendly about this. They would rather me do all the calling around and they sit back and say "Sorry - we still don't have it"! If only I could encourage them enough to place an order.They know I would buy a year's worth; I would even sign a contract! What gives!??!?Dawn


----------



## ISDExecutor71 (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone heard any more regarding this drug? This was the best thing that happened to me since getting this horrid condition. Id buy it black market if it came to that. Thats just how good it worked for me.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

I tried contacting Valeant, but no response (yet).


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

I just talked to a valeant representative-Valeant will produce motofen- availability will probably be near the end of the year-Probably mid November to sometime in December. I hope this is reliable information.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

What is Motefen? Does it help with urgency issues?


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

You probably should google motofen and read all about it-Briefly it is somewhat similar to lomotil but much more effective. It is for me excellent with not just urgency but the pain and cramping that usually accompanies diarrhea.My gastro doc recommended to me a few years ago after trying almost everything available. For me it works tremendously-most gastro docs aren't even aware of it.The biggest downside of motofen is worrying about its availability.


----------



## ISDExecutor71 (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope this is true. I really miss motofen.


----------



## motofensavedme111 (Sep 3, 2009)

My dr. told me it will be out again in december 2009. it saved me and is the best med for my condition. it is truly a miracle drug. ive been taking it since 2004. i find it now on and off now at pharmcies in my state. if you need it as bad as i do then you'll take a 2 hr drive for a month supply ha. but anyone looking for it just call around cvs, rite aid, walgreens giant, even small pharms.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

So is there much of a difference between Motofen and lomotil? Or are they pretty much doing the same thing. I have never heard of this med. Has anyone used both and found one works better than the other for ibs-d?


----------



## ISDExecutor71 (Aug 12, 2009)

I took motofen until they discontinued it, then my doctor put me on lomotil. I dont think they are the same. From my understanding, motofen inhibits the motility of the gut, suppressing the fight or flight response from anxiety. Motofen worked well for me because of my anxiety in traffic. These were when my attacks would start most often. Motofen completely removed that anxiety and the gut reaction to it for me, making me feel a bit more confident about driving anywhere. Lomotil just seems to slow down the gut, not sure if it really suppresses any neural reactions or not. I just know that motofen seemed to work much better for me.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Does motofen work like imodium, helping to stop up the D and reduce urgency, ? can you get it in the UK.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

That is probably why lomotil is working so good because I take an anxiety pill with it. If Motofen could do both that would be awesome. I will have to look into it when it comes out again. My anxiety it just like that exspecially in traffic situations.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for the update!Regarding Motofen vs Lomotil - check out wikipedia on the subject (under "Motofen"). Yes, I know that wiki should never be used as an "official" information site, but it's interesting to read what the general public has to say about its effectiveness.


----------



## Dwaskey (Apr 13, 2009)

To Motofensavedme....Where on earth are you finding Motofen?? Which state are you referring to? Yes I'd be willing to drive a couple hours to get it. My PCP is ready to write me a script as soon as I can find this miracle drug. CVS is one of the culprits (here in Maryland) that will NOT help in finding this medicine for me. Although, back when it was readily available, they were one of the only ones who would pre-order for me, go figure...Please let me know where on earth I might be able to find this - I thought I've exhausted my efforts!Thank you


----------



## RicardoVerde (May 26, 2009)

Scott: Have you heard anything from Valeant about Motofen?I'm attaching an email I sent to AmandaP about something I found in Canada NUROFEN which kind of worked!Know anybody at US Customs in Torrance CA? I getting really pissed!*************************************Amanda: Have you heard anything about MOTOFEN'S return? After Valeant started giving us this whole new runaround in January, I decided to do some research and discovered a product available in Canada, that was helping some IBS forum people with the frequency of their bathroom trips . It's called NUROFEN which you can buy OTC online from Canada. Basically it just Ibuprofen with like 8% Codeine. So I figured why not give it a try? I ordered 3 boxes in March and It worked pretty well, 3 tabs in morning 3 in afternoon. That little bit of codeine slowed my digestive tract and reduced diarrhea....not as good as MOTOFEN..... but it was really helping me a lot.... especially in those certain social situations. A box of 48 tablets was $35 with the unit price declining when you ordered more! By the summer....I was doing, at most, maybe a box a week.(below is my order history)Eventually I was ordering between 4 and 6 boxes. Six being the limit that you're allowed to order per month. Its expensive, but hey I'll pay if it works! I mean I was paying Rockwell Compounding $196 for 200 tablets, out of pocket,before the FDA jumped in to screw us there! Well, my last order was Sept 16 And I decide I'll go with the 6 boxes at $139.* With any order you place at Canada Pharmacy Online there's a $10 shipping and handling fee for each package sent anywhere in the U. S. All packages arrive by regular United States Postal Service mail. Well NOW.... I just received a form letter, A SEIZURE NOTICE from U.S. Customs and Border Protection, saying I'm in violation of some compliance act, of our friends at the DEA! I have to somehow become registered with the DEA to import controlled substances in 30 days or forfeit all substance which will be destroyed! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'm at a place where I just want to f*#king give up! Arrggh! You're right... it would be easier going to "da hood" and scoring drugs on the slide! Sorry for the rant! Hope you're doing okay coping? Richard Order ID Drug Name Dosage Qty Price Status Order Date Process Date 134016 Nurofen Plus 200 mg/ 48 tab 6 $139 Processed 9/16/2010 9/20/2010 *129962 Nurofen Plus 200 mg/ 48 tab 4 $96 Processed 8/19/2010 8/20/2010 126295 Nurofen Plus 200 mg/ 48 tab 4 $96 Processed 7/23/2010 7/23/2010 121695 Nurofen Plus 200 mg/ 48 tab 4 $96 Processed 6/18/2010 6/22/2010 116512 Nurofen Plus 200 mg/ 48 tab 6 $139 Processed 5/14/2010 5/16/2010 113670 Nurofen Plus 200 mg/ 48 tab 4 $96 Processed 4/18/2010 4/19/2010 108767 Nurofen Plus 200 mg/ 48 tab 6 $139 Processed 3/11/2010 3/11/2010 107188 Nurofen Plus 200 mg/ 48 tab 3 $68 Processed 3/1/2010 3/01/2010


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Ricardo,Nothing from Valeant recently, except a while ago when we heard that they were still continuing to try and get clearance. In the meantime, I take up to 15 lomotil a day...and an occasional codeine. Insane when you consider that a couple of Motofen used to do the same thing! It's weird - no problems (either doctor or FDA) with the large amount of Lomotil, but can't get a couple of Motofen.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I really think the DEA is after the law-abinding because we hamstring them in their efforts to go after the bad guys. Our gov't sucks. The truly suffering can't get relief, but abusers have no, or very little, trouble getting whatever drug they desire. Here we are, jumping thru every hoop they erect, to get Lotronex for instance, and CAlif is voting to legalize pot, for Pete's sake! How about a little personal responsibility--if I choose to take a certain drug and it kills me, my problem. If I take it and hurt someone else (or contribute to someone hurting someone else) then I pay a stiff penalty--put the screws to the offender, but let the individual alone. I am an adult and can make a decision w/o big brother! I'm so sick of the nanny state that thinks it knows so much about what's good for me and really knows squat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Trudyg said:


> I really think the DEA is after the law-abinding because we hamstring them in their efforts to go after the bad guys. Our gov't sucks. The truly suffering can't get relief, but abusers have no, or very little, trouble getting whatever drug they desire. Here we are, jumping thru every hoop they erect, to get Lotronex for instance, and CAlif is voting to legalize pot, for Pete's sake! How about a little personal responsibility--if I choose to take a certain drug and it kills me, my problem. If I take it and hurt someone else (or contribute to someone hurting someone else) then I pay a stiff penalty--put the screws to the offender, but let the individual alone. I am an adult and can make a decision w/o big brother! I'm so sick of the nanny state that thinks it knows so much about what's good for me and really knows squat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Our government does not suck, it's the people who vote the wrong way. I do agree that the DEA and the FDA are out of control. However, it seems that it bothers you more that California is legalizing marijuana, a much better medicine than Lotronex. Lotronex can cause ischemic colitis (part of your intestine DIES!). Marijuana does not stop IBS-D, but does not kill intestinal cells, and it can be used for MSL, parkinsons, pain, depression, etc... Instead of trying to stop the diarrhea. You should try to eliminate the "cause" of the diarrhea. Probably a chemical imbalance in your blood thatcauses your intestines to have a false allergic reaction.Have a blood test and check your levels of vitamins D, B6 and B12.If you don't like our government, try to change it (by legal means, of course


----------

